# what phone to get



## Iamthebest (Mar 12, 2012)

I am wondering. Galaxy S2, iphone? HTC or even nokia. They are all so alike. Tell me please what you like and what you hate about them.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

They're nothing alike. The Galaxy S2 is an Android phone. the iPhone runs iOS, and Nokia run Windows Phone 7. You picked a horse from every race. 

If you don't know what the differences are, you have a lot of research to do. If you live in the US, all of those aren't offered by the same carriers, so you're looking at different carriers with different plans, different limitations, and different coverage areas.


----------



## Iamthebest (Mar 12, 2012)

DoubleHelix said:


> They're nothing alike. The Galaxy S2 is an Android phone. the iPhone runs iOS, and Nokia run Windows Phone 7. You picked a horse from every race.
> 
> If you don't know what the differences are, you have a lot of research to do. If you live in the US, all of those aren't offered by the same carriers, so you're looking at different carriers with different plans, different limitations, and different coverage areas.


It was with intent that I picked "a horse from every race." They have many different aspects to them but I want to know what the anoying things about them are. It is likely that talking and testing is the same in them, but is the media playback, gps, interface setup or things like that anoying to people. I hate anoying designs and would not want to take the wrong phone.


----------



## Jessie101 (Apr 3, 2012)

It would be good if you specify the features in the phone you need. As a whole, I think HTC has the nicest design. Its more unique. Id say the Galaxy S2 is slightly better than the HTC but both phones are far better than the Iphone.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Iamthebest said:


> It was with intent that I picked "a horse from every race." They have many different aspects to them but I want to know what the anoying things about them are. It is likely that talking and testing is the same in them, but is the media playback, gps, interface setup or things like that anoying to people. I hate anoying designs and would not want to take the wrong phone.


You could ask 100 people and get pretty much even split across the board. I like the Samsung. My wife likes the Iphone. My boss likes the Windows phone......all have their quirks, all have their bonuses......find the one you like and go with it.


----------



## Iamthebest (Mar 12, 2012)

I am going for the samsung galaxy 2. Hope i am not making a mistake.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

that's the one I got.....love it.


----------

